# 1947 Whizzer project



## thefunstopshere (Jan 6, 2022)

Hey guys, just wanted to show off the start of a new project. This is how I bought it and I haven’t touched a thing on it yet but I think my plan is to just clean it up a bit with new tires and inspect and grease all bearings. I believe it’s a 47 wz, but I’d love to hear any thoughts on it. I don’t have a engine or gas tank so the parts hunt will start soon.


----------



## tacochris (Jan 7, 2022)

Very wicked patina bike man.  Are you planning on leaving the springer mount flipped around backwards?


----------



## thefunstopshere (Jan 7, 2022)

tacochris said:


> Very wicked patina bike man.  Are you planning on leaving the springer mount flipped around backwards?



I will most definitely be swapping the fork mount back to how it belongs.


----------



## tacochris (Jan 7, 2022)

thefunstopshere said:


> I will most definitely be swapping the fork mount back to how it belongs.



Nothing like a little lowrider feel right?  Lol.


----------

